# Food Safety News - 01/10/2022 South African mother loses newborn to listeriosis in 2018 Tiger brand polony outbreak



## daveomak.fs (Jan 10, 2022)

*South African mother loses newborn to listeriosis in 2018 Tiger brand polony outbreak*
By Jonan Pilet on Jan 10, 2022 12:06 am
“They took away something that I was waiting for almost eight years of my life.” Over the course of their first eight years of marriage, South African Thenjiwe Dodo and her husband tried to have a child. In 2018, after eight years, and eight miscarriages, Thenjiwe was one month away from delivering her firstborn. Thenjiwe... Continue Reading


*Study shows that certain bird species pose more food safety risk to crops than others*
By News Desk on Jan 10, 2022 12:03 am
According to research from the University of California-Davis, concerns over foodborne risk from certain wild birds may not be as severe as once thought by produce farmers.  The study, titled “A trait-based framework for predicting foodborne pathogen risk from wild birds” published in the journal Ecological Applications, found that the risk of foodborne pathogens being... Continue Reading


*FSA studies public’s differing food safety attitudes*
By News Desk on Jan 10, 2022 12:01 am
The Food Standards Agency (FSA) in the United Kingdom has published research into how attitudes and behaviors on food safety vary between different audiences. Food and You survey data was used to create seven groups based on people’s attitudes about food and their reported hygiene and food safety behaviors. The FSA said it was important... Continue Reading


----------

